# It's time I said "Hello"



## pakua (Sep 22, 2004)

.... so "Hello"!

I've been in MT for a while but never said Hi in Meet-n-Greet.

I'm in Johannesburg, South Africa, and have been doing Tai Chi for 2-3 months now. I train under Sifu Eddie Jardine, who is also known as Sensei because he teaches Yushinkai Kobujutsu too.

I'm a beginner, but my 2 kids have trained with him for some time. My 11 year old son is on his Purple Belt; his sister (8) is Orange. I see in some threads that some styles and clubs seem to fly through the grades. Not the case here- it's taken my son 5 years to get to purple, and Sensei has a policy of not grading to 1st Dan under 16 years of age.

So far I'm loving Tai Chi- at these early stages I'm still at the "Oops! Wrong way!" level, but I'm getting the hang of it! At nearly 50 I'm not quite as supple as I used to be. When Sifu says "Listen to your body" I'm not sure if he means that literally- some moves really get the class members' knees talking.

This is a great site! I love to browse in the forums to do with things I've never heard of and know zip about, just for the heck of it.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2004)

Welcome Pakua~! 

There are some Tai Chi members of MT, they are pretty quiet though, maybe you could spur them into some lively discussions 

Hope you enjoy the board~!

~Tess


----------



## pakua (Sep 22, 2004)

Lively discussion? No Tess, we Tai Chi types don't do _lively_!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2004)

Ok.. ya got me.. *Grins* how about sloooow and indepth conversations


----------



## pakua (Sep 23, 2004)

A colleague told me he thinks Tai Chi is like a chameleon walking along a stick.


----------



## Drac (Sep 23, 2004)

Welcome.
             Hope you enjoy it here as much as I do...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 23, 2004)

Welcome! 

I used to do a little Tai Chi.  Was a good workout.


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 26, 2004)

Welcome :asian:


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 26, 2004)

Welcome Pakua!  I belong to that over 50 club.  I think my knees are past creaking. I take glucoasamine sulfate and MSM, which helps alot. See the Health forum.  My kids also became black belts in TKD and I enjoyed having them in class with me when they graduated to the adult class.  Enjoy your kids while they are growing up. Martial arts is a good family thing to do. Also enjoy and benefit from what this forum has to offer, I have!  TW


----------



## bignick (Sep 26, 2004)

another welcomes from the soon to be frozen tundra of minnesota


----------

